# Leopard Pictures



## westwall (Dec 15, 2011)

I tried to post these pictures a while ago and finally got around to resizing them to fit.  I took these in Kenya probably 20 years ago with a Leica (hence the excellent quality!) and finally got around to digitizing them.  We were stalking a antelope for dinner when my minder pointed out the leopard under the bushes.  He was about 50 yards away and we were pretty quiet but when the shutter clicked his eyes popped open and by the time I got the third picture taken he had dissapeared.

I was watching him the whole time and he just went POOF!  I have never seen an animal vanish so fast.  He was pissed too.  We had ruined a perfectly good nap!


----------



## chichi (Dec 26, 2011)

Cool! I wanna take photos of leopards and other fast running wild animals.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 26, 2011)

Cool story. Nice shots.


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 28, 2011)

That's a beautiful pair of pictures, westwall. The first one was so cute--he was rocked in the arms of Morpheus.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful !
Thanks for sharing with us.

We have Jaguars and Black Panthers here in South East AZ.
I have seen them around our house but they are too quick to get pictures of them.


----------



## sitarro (Jan 12, 2012)

Me Leica!


----------

